# Scousers



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Two Scousers are riding along the M62 from Manchester to Liverpool on a motorbike. They break down and start hitching a lift.
A friendly trucker stops to see if he can help and the scousers ask him
fr a lift. He tells them that he has no room in the wagon as he is carrying
20,000 bowling balls but will take a look at the bike for them.
He tries everything he knows but is unable to repair it. Time is getting
on now and he's late for his delivery so he tells the scousers he has to leave.

The scousers put it to the driver that if they can manage to fit in the
back with the 20,000 bowling balls, will he take them, so he agrees.
They manage to squeeze themselves and their motorbike into the back of the wagon so the driver shuts the doors and gets off on his way.
By this time he is really late and so puts his foot down.
Sure enough PC Plod of Greater Manchester Police pulls him up for speeding.

The good officer asks the driver what he is carrying to which he replies
with sarcasm "Scouse eggs". The policeman obviously doesn't believe this so wants to take a look.
He opens the back door and quickly shuts it and locks it. He rushes back
to his cruiser and gets onto his radio and calls for immediate backup from as many officers as possible.
The dispatcher asks what emergency he has that he requires so many officers.

"I've got a wagon with 20,000 Scouse eggs in it - 2 have already hatched
and they have managed to nick a motorbike already!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

You are diceing with death with this one DJP. When they have all hatched I would dive for cover mate before 20,000 yokes sit on ya :lol: :lol: :lol:


stew


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

In our neck of the woods we have a another name for Scousers....

we call them
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.Liverpudlians :wink:

that's cos we be genteel down yer


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm
Well I could start......
But I won't 
Put your Jokes on here and do something useful for once in your life. Only Joking.

So *please *put your jokes on here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-16312-0-days0-orderasc-.html

Thanks in advance

steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Typical place a post and run



























































































Sorry max post :evil:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

STEVE!! still trying to find you, is it a joke.

Olley


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Olley if if it is a bit late :lol: :lol: 

Why do scoucers laugh at jokes about themselves(scousere) and yet you tell a joke about Mancs or others and ???????????????????


Steve


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Steve, being a Salfordian, definately not Mancunian, I can take a joke anytime. :eggface:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Babs
Obviously the Mancs cant?


----------

